# Look At These Amazing



## Joga Bonito

View attachment 72983

View attachment 72984

View attachment 72985

View attachment 72986

View attachment 72987

View attachment 72988


----------



## psychofish

Wish I had the money for those


----------



## Genin

OMG that second pic is like one of the largest reef tanks i have ever seen. all of those are awesome and worth more than i make a year, lol.


----------



## elduro

Very impressive


----------



## C.D.

hhmmm those are cool. but i don't think i would ever have one like that. i would like to have the look of something that looks like you actually did it and didn't just pay someone to set it up for you. but still very beautiful.


----------



## Turbo Ek9




----------



## oojit

When i'm rich(







) i'll get one of those.


----------



## hyphen

i love the idea of the reef bar.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

hyphen said:


> i love the idea of the reef bar.
> [snapback]1157185[/snapback]​


Hell yeah! the bar is what really caught my eye


----------



## mauls

damn im going to start saving right now!


----------



## "qickshot"

omfg they have to be the best tanks I have EVER seen


----------



## supastylin

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love the idea of the reef bar.
> [snapback]1157185[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah! the bar is what really caught my eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157193[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yezzzz. i agree! very original.


----------



## jiggy

yep.. all SALTWATER.. everyone knows sw is better than fw..


----------



## lemmywinks

I'd love to do a bar set-up like that. But I'd do it with tetras


----------



## benJii

jiggy said:


> yep.. all SALTWATER.. everyone knows sw is better than fw..
> [snapback]1157505[/snapback]​


well im a big fan of salt, but i have to differ with you there


----------



## NIKE

wow. now there's a bar i would like to pass out on







imagine waking up all hung and having all these fish staring at you







very cool photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hyphen

jiggy said:


> yep.. all SALTWATER.. everyone knows sw is better than fw..
> [snapback]1157505[/snapback]​


eh, not totally true. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. some people aren't huge fans of saltwater.


----------



## jan

hyphen said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.. all SALTWATER.. everyone knows sw is better than fw..
> [snapback]1157505[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> eh, not totally true. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. some people aren't huge fans of saltwater.
> [snapback]1157818[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah....people like me









The tanks are big that's a plus, but personally I don't like the aquascaping. I would make a HUGE Amazonian biotope, bnut that is just a matter of taste


----------



## FormulatedFire

i dont think the idea of the bar was a "reef bar" but maybe a "sand bar".....lol......but those are some fricken awesome tanks


----------



## acestro

Yeah, that reef bar cant be getting the right light to have corals.

All incredible tanks. I kinda dig the two tanks on either side of the TV, neat effect I never would have thought of.


----------



## hyphen

acestro said:


> Yeah, that reef bar cant be getting the right light to have corals.
> 
> All incredible tanks. I kinda dig the two tanks on either side of the TV, neat effect I never would have thought of.
> [snapback]1157986[/snapback]​


yeah i noticed that after a few minutes of staring. but then i thought, what if the lights are on the side of the tank, parallel to the front glass? probably wouldn't work too well. but it's probably a neat little fish bar with some small fish swimmin around.


----------



## NIKE

lemmywinks said:


> I'd love to do a bar set-up like that. But I'd do it with tetras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157509[/snapback]​


i think stingrays would look cool boot'n around? in a f/w set up.


----------



## thornton_851

lemmywinks said:


> I'd love to do a bar set-up like that. But I'd do it with tetras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157509[/snapback]​


that would look awsome! loads of tetras schooling and ur jus siting thier watchin haveing a drink!


----------



## SouthernJustice

how would you clean that bar tank? seems weird to me. Doesn't look like there are any openings on it to get into.


----------



## Serygo

Damn I need to find that link to that website again,,, they had a bunch others...


----------



## piranhaqueen

My husband wants to build a tank for me and the ps..... I am going to show him the first tank. I like how it goes from the floor to the ceiling, and I like the molding and trim work. Anybody got any ideas on how you would get into it to service and clean it? are there any plans on this site that anyone has seen to build a tank like this?


----------



## joefish219

if i had the third one i would never watch tv. this look so nice that they look fake. I agree that the tanks look nice but the blood sweat and tears that go into a tank that you did is 100% better then a tank built with a filled out check. what do those people do when a fish dies or the water gets cloudy? call some guy to fix it for you.

one tank that i think looks bad ass is that tank that "the assman" has with all the different lights. that is sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## bmpower007

> how would you clean that bar tank? seems weird to me. Doesn't look like there are any openings on it to get into.


Its probably the wooden part, u can lift it up how much do those tanks cost especially the 2nd pic just amazing


----------



## mauls

lemmywinks said:


> I'd love to do a bar set-up like that. But I'd do it with tetras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157509[/snapback]​


ya or it'd be pretty sweet with about 500 neon's


----------



## Cobra

Whats the link to that site?!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

jiggy said:


> yep.. all SALTWATER.. everyone knows sw is better than fw..
> [snapback]1157505[/snapback]​


IMHO, I think there are more options for different schemes of beauty in FW planted aquariums, but that is all personal preferance. I like SW tanks a lot, but I'm puttin my $$ on a great FW planted.
BTW, the 1 behind the bar is my fav


----------



## Cobra

The bar that has the table/tank is cool. If it wer me, I would have made it a little deeper and put some teacup stingrays in it. It would be soo cool watching them glide underneath your beer!


----------



## elTwitcho

Not bad but the best fishtank I've ever seen is still reef centrals TOTM for last month

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-07/totm/index.php

Not only is the look incredible but the amount of thought that went into plumbing and other equipment is amazing. It's absolutely so well done and I prefer the look of SPS corals to LPS corals anyway. Fun read, even though I don't intend to ever keep a SW tank I still was glued to my screen for that one


----------



## Cobra

sps? lps?

eummm? what?


----------



## elTwitcho

Cobra said:


> sps? lps?
> 
> eummm? what?
> [snapback]1167176[/snapback]​


The entire world of information, is right at your fingertips


----------



## bmpower007

Wow.that tank is just incredible looks like A real reef tank alot of $$$$ involved in that tank but looks Wonderful


----------



## Joga Bonito

Cobra said:


> sps? lps?
> 
> eummm? what?
> [snapback]1167176[/snapback]​


sps-Small Polyped Stony corals (SPS) are characterized by their stony skeleton and very small polyps. They require very high light, good current, and excellent water conditions. The addition of calcium and strontium is essential to their health. SPS corals are reproduced by fragmentation. When kept in good conditions these corals grow quite rapidly.

lps- Large Polyped Stony (LPS) corals are distinguished by their hard skeleton. Many of these corals have long sweeper tentacles and therefore care must be taken in their placement within the aquarium. Most LPS corals require good light and water quality - the maintenance of adequate calcium levels is imperative for their growth. Reproduction of LPS corals is normally by budding or spawning.


----------



## Cobra

elTwitcho said:


> Cobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> sps? lps?
> 
> eummm? what?
> [snapback]1167176[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world of information, is right at your fingertips
> [snapback]1167908[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats for the link Eltwitch lol

I came home all drunk and clicked on it and for some reason I just started laughing by myself.


----------



## Nethius

Yea love that bar setup!


----------

